# Fischbestimmung



## lonely (5. Sep. 2013)

Da in meinem Therd aus: Mein Teich und ich nicht viel resonanz hervorging von Seite 3 und ich doch die eine oder andere Fragebeantwortet haben mag, splitter ich die Fragen mal in den Forenthemen auf. Vielleicht sehen sich dann eher "Profis" oder erfahrene Leute die Fragen an.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36045

Was ist das für ein Fisch? Habe ihn innerhalb 6-8 Wochen von Mückenlarvengröße auf 4-5cm aufgepäppelt.

   

  


Außerdem habe ich noch einen Fisch wo ich meine es wäre vielleicht ein __ Gründling. Das Foto ist ziemlich mies leider. Wenn man von der Seite schaut kann man den Fisch besser erkennen (erahnen). Zum Verhalten kann ich sagen, dass er immer sehr ruhig agiert sich am Boden oder zwischen den Steinen aufhält und sich meistens versteckt. Er hat im Gegensatz zum Körper große Augen. Die Körper selbst fängt mit einem großen Kopf an und wird  dann sehr schmal.... Farben sind grau mit schwarzen stellen und etwas ins bräunliche.

 


Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus für alle Antworten die kommen


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Wenn Du in Deinem Teich immer nur Goldfische und Karpfen hattest und der Fisch hat keine Barteln, bleibt ja nur der __ Goldfisch - übrigens passt das von der Form m.E. auch sehr gut.

Das Foto von dem anderen Fisch....


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

... oder hast Du UW-Pflanzen von anderen Teichbesitzern bekommen?
DA kann dann schon mal Laich anhaften... und auf einmal hat man Fische,
wo man sich doch ernsthaft fragt, wo die wohl herkommen mögen


----------



## Icke12 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Auf Grund der Rückenflosse und dem unterständigen Maul, tippe ich auf Karpfen.
Barteln müssten sich noch bilden


----------



## Wild (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Neeee, ein Karpfen ist das nicht!! Allerdings habe ich keine Peilung, was es sonst sein könnte.....
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Icke12 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*



Wild schrieb:


> Neeee, ein Karpfen ist das nicht!! Allerdings habe ich keine Peilung, was es sonst sein könnte.....
> Viele Grüße
> Norbert



Na Super...
Das Ding ist ca 4 cm !
Warum ist das kein Karpfen?
Es sind Goldfische und Karpfen im Teich. __ Rotauge oder __ Rotfeder ist es nicht, auch nicht __ koppe, Grünling oder Stichling. Könnte auch __ Karausche sein. Diese sind mit Karpfen und __ Goldfisch eng verwandt. ...


----------



## jenso (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo
Falls du einen __ Gründling im Teich hast, spürst du ihn am besten Nachts mit einer kräftigen Taschenlampe auf. Zum anderen Fisch kann ich auch nur meine Meinung schreiben. Kein Karpfen.

Viel Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Auch ein karpfen von 4cm hat bartelansätze.
Hat der kleine keine, ist es kein karpfen.

Mandy


----------



## Icke12 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Lonely mach mal Bild vom Maul in einem nicht Runden Glasbehälter bitte...:smoki

Kann auCh später sein, wenn er noch gewachsen ist...

Bin mal gespannt, was hier raus kommt....


----------



## koile (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo lonley !
Wen ich mich nicht täusche ist es eine __ Karausche 
Carassius carassius


----------



## lonely (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Uiii danke für die vielen Antworten  Bis hierhin schon einmal !!

Also Barteln konnte ich bei dem Lütten nicht erkennen. Dieser ist jetzt auch im Großen Teich bei den anderen Fischen damit er sich vor dem Winter noch etwas einleben kann. Momentan ist er deshalb nicht zu erwischen. Versteckt sich irgendwo....

Das Fischbild von meinem Vorposter ähnelt ja schon etwas. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das er sich so entwickeln könnte...aber ich bin Laie 

Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos....diese sind aber fast wie die ersten....


  
  


Ach jaaa  Es kann schon sein das ich Laich eingeschleppt habe hihi... nun wirds spannend wäre ja öde wenn es nur um __ Goldfisch/Karpfen ginge....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hi,

ist zwar ne Carassiusart, aber keine __ Karausche Gerd. Das bei dir auf dem Foto ist ein naturfarbener __ Goldfisch, die Karausche hat ne konvex geformte Rückenflosse und wesentlich kleinere (viel mehr) Schuppen. Also bleibt nur Goldfisch oder __ Giebel übrig. Ums genauer festzustellen müßte man die Schuppenanzahl auf der Seitenlinie feststellen. Also mal in den entsprechenden Lexikabeiträgen der 3 Carassiusarten nachschauen und zählen. Naturfarbener Goldfisch, wie sie immer unter den Nachwuchs auftauchen da immer ein Teil des Nachwuchses in die Wildform zurückfällt ist jedenfalls das wahrscheinlichste

MfG Frank


----------



## ingo 66 (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hi,
Frank hat Recht.
def.kein Karpfen!
Ist auch keine __ Karausche sonden ein __ Giebel oder ein ungefärbter __ Goldfisch.

Grüße


----------

